# Inter-University Cubing Relay 2012-2013



## macky (Nov 25, 2012)

For rules and registration, see the official relay page.

Welcome to the second year of Inter-University Cube Relay! Once again, several Japanese universities will go head to head at Tokyo University Open this Sunday to start things up. Universities have long been centers of competitive cubing, and many top cubers are university students. Last year, the University of Waterloo came out on top with a total time of 48.41 (12.10 average). See the full results with videos. Which institution will claim the title of this year? Tell your schoolmates!

Register your team by 12/20/2012. Submit your result by 01/20/2013.

[edit]
This year's event has concluded! Congratulations to the winning team!
1st place: Cal (UC Berkeley) 44.61
2nd place: Northeast Forestry University 44.72
3rd place: University of Waterloo [Team A] 47.59


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 28, 2012)

High schools can participate too, right?


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 28, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> High schools can participate too, right?



The website says high school, so I guess so.


Yay.
I don't think many people in my school know I'm a cuber and I'm sub-20. Shoot.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 28, 2012)

Team Waterloo (A) will do our relay tomorrow. 

We might have multiple teams. O:


edit: We had 3 teams, and we all did our relays this evening. The videos won't be public until late January, for the sake of suspense. 

edit 2: Just Team A's video won't be public until later.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 28, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Team Waterloo (A) will do our relay tomorrow.
> 
> We might have multiple teams. O:


Should we expect a certain goose appearance?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 28, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Team Waterloo (A) will do our relay tomorrow.
> 
> We might have multiple teams. O:



DON'T REDUCE THE RANKING OF FELLOW CANADIAN PEOPLE!


----------



## Solstix (Nov 28, 2012)

Team Waterloo (B(est)) may or may not exist, but is definitely the superior team.


----------



## Vincents (Nov 30, 2012)

So how did Waterloo do?


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 30, 2012)

Vincents said:


> So how did Waterloo do?



Team B: 1:35.05


Spoiler: video



[youtubehd]kT889OLkcxI[/youtubehd]



Team C: 1:50.36


Spoiler: video



[youtubehd]Zc2OHALCpI4[/youtubehd]




The Team A results are a secret for now.


----------



## JodoYodo (Nov 30, 2012)

B-Team is Best Team.

Team C also was notified that they were going to relay literally 5 minutes before they relayed. We probably could've formed a better team B by swapping me out for someone else.


----------



## uesyuu (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi!
I am a student of University of Tsukuba.
We participated University Cubing Relay in UT Open 12, and we won!

Thus, we have already done it once. 
But can we participate in this Inter-University Cubing Relay?


----------



## timeless (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## macky (Dec 3, 2012)

uesyuu said:


> Hi!
> I am a student of University of Tsukuba.
> We participated University Cubing Relay in UT Open 12, and we won!
> 
> ...



Your performance at UT Open IS your entry to the cube relay. In fact, the rest of the world is using the same scrambles you used! Kei (Suga) told me he'd enter the results.


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 4, 2012)

macky said:


> Submit your result by 01/15/2012.



I think you mean 01/15/2013 =P


----------



## Vincents (Dec 5, 2012)

*We Are. Sub-5!*


----------



## Cm_Hu (Dec 7, 2012)

Zhejiang University will have two teams.
we(team A) got 54.33 today. Our best time during practice is 48xx. Video will be uploaded later. Team B may video it tomorrow.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 7, 2012)

River Hill High School will have at least two teams. Rosters will be registered tomorrow.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm trying to get people from my school to join that have the same frees as me, (e.g. Eric)


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 8, 2012)

Pierrepont School will enter! 

We'll probably get like 1:30.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 8, 2012)

L'Escale is probably going with 2 or even 3 teams.
Team A's goal is sub 1:15


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## acohen527 (Dec 14, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Spoiler: video


Splits: 
Noah- ~24s
Caleb ~ 34s
Tyler~ 34s
Rohit~ 38s

I was bored


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 14, 2012)

We're doing a competition at our school on tuesday, and the top 8 will have a chance to participate in this.


----------



## jonlin (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm considering registering me and a couple of friends, who avg ~30-60 secs.


----------



## Jakube (Dec 18, 2012)

Our attempt from Vienna University of Technology:








> 5:28.53 Vienna University of Technology World Inter-University Cube Relay 2012-2013
> 
> Cuber:
> #1: Thomas Kolar
> ...


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 19, 2012)

We did ours today. Team A has 1:20.xx and Team B has 2:53.xx
will post video soon.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 21, 2012)

Spoiler: Team A (2 angles)











 People + approx. splits: 
1. Antoine Cantin (me): high 11 (2010CANT02)
2. Eric Lamarche: 22 (2011LAMA01)
3. Andre Cantin: 22 (2010CANT01)
4: Gabriel Guay: 23 (2012GUAY01)





Spoiler: Team B







Persons + approx splits:
1. Zackary Rochon: 22
2. Vincent Taillefer: 41
3. Derrick Vivarais: 59
4. Guillaume Beauchamp: 53


----------



## Vincents (Jan 7, 2013)

I was going to submit this the last day, but I realized I would probably forget and accidentally disqualify ourselves. Go Bears!


----------



## schuma (Jan 7, 2013)

Go bears!!!!!


----------



## macky (Jan 14, 2013)

The deadline has been pushed back to 1/20. A week left!


----------



## janelle (Jan 18, 2013)

We had to switch a person because the other guy backed out. I hope that's ok. 


> University of Washington
> 
> Yuxing Sun (Sophomore) Instead of Chris Saechao.
> Hao Wu (1st year PhD)
> ...


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 18, 2013)

This year is intense. O:

Here's Waterloo Team A. 

[youtubehd]U4kB2ZYtXSs[/youtubehd]


----------



## macky (Jan 22, 2013)

Top 3 in the first post. My laptop died this morning, so the website won't be updated for a bit.


----------

